# Those tunes that get stuck in your head



## PhotonWrangler

Those tunes that keep playing over and over in your head, "ear worms" or as Craig has appropriately dubbed them, "brain worms." There's no cure yet but now some researchers have learned more about how they happen. Turns out they linger in your auditory complex even after the audio is turned off from the eardrums...

Now if I can only get the Pink Panther theme out of my head...
:laughing:


----------



## Coop

If you got a tune stuck in your head, there is one very effective way to get it out... just think popcorn, yes one of the most annoying tunes ever will banish any other tune from your brain.

There is only one situation where this trick won't work... and thats if the tune in your head happens to be popcorn....


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I remember Popcorn! It was one of the first electronic pop tunes that made it on to the charts. It got it's big break when ABC news used it as background music for a story on electronic scoring systems for the Olympics, if I recall correctly.

Yeah, it's repetitive melody definitely ranks it as an ear worm!


----------



## Lynx_Arc

nothing like raindrops keep falling on my head..........
used to play in elevators all the time.... the time..... the time...... the time..
I think I have popcorn on a 45 rpm record somewhere.


----------



## ScottyJ

For whatever reason, for me it is the ice cream man song, the one the guy plays while driving around. I can't remember how it goes, but if I hear it it will stick in my head for days.


----------



## chmsam

Don't worry, be happy.

You light up my life.

The theme from the Andy Griffith Show.

Cat's in the craddle.

Happy birthday to you.

and...

A drumroll, please...

BAD, BAD, LEROY BROWN!

(One of the college radio stations in the Rochester, NY area used to play, every morning, The Back Of The Mind Cut. Truely sadistic)


----------



## magic79

I know just mentioning this is going to infect my brain (so I hope "Popcorn" works!):


Paul Anka: You're Havin' my Baby  

Ugh.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

chmsam said:


> The theme from the Andy Griffith Show.
> 
> Happy birthday to you.


 
These are two of the most favorite tunes of parrots and cockatiels also. Easy to learn and remember, hard to forget even when you want to!
:laughing:


----------



## dim

"Black Dog" has been stuck in my head for about 35 years.

73
dim


----------



## Radio

Anything by the BeeGee's, kills me, I HATE the BeeGee's


----------



## CLHC

For some reason or another, it's that song from Beauty and the Beast. . ."All I Ask of You"

Don't know how or when but I hear it loud and clear, especially during the evenings when I fall asleep. . .


----------



## The_LED_Museum

"Horse with No Name" does it for me.
If I even think about a short segment of that song, I can't get the #%[email protected]$ing thing out of my head for days. :sick2:


----------



## TorchMan

Ear worms? Now this thread has caused a song to be stuck in my head! It's Hey You from Pink Floyd. "And the worms ate into his brain..."

At least it's not one of those songs that get stuck in your head, but you don't even like the song. Hate it when that happens!

Edit: After reading someone's sig line, I now have an episode of Star Trek: The Next Generation stuck in my head. Picard's on this planet with an alien starship captain, and they can't communicate... :devil:


----------



## lightlust

I Want Chicken
I Want Liver
Meow Mix, Meow Mix
Please Deliver

(chorus, same tune, one "Meow" per syllable above)
Meow Meow Meow Meow... _ad nauseam_.


----------



## cratz2

Among fairly recent songs, _One Week_ by the Barenaked Ladies and _Stand_ by R.E.M. tend to stick in my head for a bit too long after hearing them.


----------



## d'mo

Mine is "If I Only Had a Brain" from The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## James S

I can't think of any right now, as my brain has no leftover capacity for such things at all at the moment. But it's usually now a song from one of the kids TV shows or albums, since I listen to no grown up music and watch no grown up TV anymore...

Some of those kid songs are enough to cause brain damage in adults...


----------



## chmsam

If I Only Had a Brain goes through my head many times each day -- both because of myself and my co-workers, but that's another story.

And here are a few to whistle or hum all day today:


It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood...

I love you, you love me...


The theme from Gilligan's Island.

The theme from Law & Order, and even the "da dun" noise they use.

The theme from the **** Van Dyke show.

The theme from I Love Lucy.

The theme from Get Smart.


And, ta da! The theme from The Tonight Show from the Carson era.


----------



## Manzerick

A lot of Howard Stern songs get stuck in my head... most can't be said out loud and cause me to start to "half sing" the song before I realize it's not acceptable


----------



## zespectre

Yellow submarine
Duke of Earl
Swing on a star (after watching "hudson hawk")


----------



## AJ_Dual

*FISH HEADS!*

Fish Heads

Fish heads, Fish heads
Roly poly Fish heads
Fish heads, Fish heads
Eat them up, Yum

Fish heads, Fish heads
Roly poly Fish heads
Fish heads, Fish heads
Eat them up, Yum

In the morning
Laughing, happy Fish Heads
In the evening
Floating in the soup

Fish heads, Fish heads
Roly poly Fish heads
Fish heads, Fish heads
Eat them up, Yum

Ask a Fish head
Anything you want to
They won't answer
They can't talk

Fish heads, Fish heads
Roly poly Fish heads
Fish heads, Fish heads
Eat them up, Yummm

I took a Fish head
Out to see a movie
Didn't have to pay
To get it in

Fish heads, Fish heads
Roly poly Fish heads
Fish heads, Fish heads
Eat them up, Yum

They can't play baseball
They don't wear sweaters
They're not good dancers
They don't play drums

Fish heads, Fish heads
Roly poly Fish heads
Fish heads, Fish heads
Eat them up, Yum

Roly poly Fish heads
Are never seen drinking
Cappacino in Italian restaurants
With Oriental women...Yeah

Fish heads, Fish heads
Roly poly Fish heads
Fish heads, Fish heads
Eat them up, Yum

Fish heads, Fish heads
Roly poly Fish heads
Fish heads, Fish heads
Eat them up, Yum

(Yummm)

Fish heads, Fish heads
Roly poly Fish heads
Fish heads, Fish heads
Eat them up, Yum


Fish heads, Fish heads
Roly poly Fish heads
Fish heads, Fish heads
Eat them up, Yum
YEAH!


----------



## scooter

Anyone with young children might recognize:

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?
SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS!
Absorbant, and yellow, and porous is he.
SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS!
:nana:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Sugar Pie Honey Bunch,
you know that I love yoooouuuu.....
can't help mah-self...
I love you and noooobody else...

-----------------------------------

It's a small world after all...
It's a small world after all...
It's a small world after all...
It's a small, small world....


----------



## lightlust

*Re: FISH HEADS!*



AJ_Dual said:


> ....
> I took a Fish head
> Out to see a movie
> Didn't have to pay
> To get it in
> ...



GOOD ONE AJ_Dual


----------



## cratz2

Oohhh... another one got me is _Birdhouse In Your Soul_ by They Might Be Giants... Esp the, "Blue canary in the outlet by the lightswitch... who watches over you" part.

Plus, that keeps in on topic on CPF!


----------



## Agent_K

I recently had the theme song to "Dolemite" stuck in my head... :shrug:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I'm dating myself here, but I remember having the theme from the old black & white tv comedy "Car 54, Where are you?" stuck in my head.


----------



## offroadcmpr

Lola by the kinks

That drinking song from jaws.
"Show me the way to go home
I'm tired and I want to go to bed"


----------



## Eric_M

Ma-na Ma-na

Do Do Do Do Do

http://www.devilducky.com/media/7452/


----------



## Omega Man

TorchMan said:


> Edit: After reading someone's sig line, I now have an episode of Star Trek: The Next Generation stuck in my head. Picard's on this planet with an alien starship captain, and they can't communicate... :devil:



AHAHA, I just saw that one last week :lolsign:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darmok_(TNG_episode) <-- must add the last " ) " for link to launch.
Darmok and Jalad at Tanagra!
Great episode.

"Torchman, his eyes open!"


----------



## chmsam

The Beat Farmers "Happy Boy" is worth looking up -- a top notch ear worm -- "Hubba, hubba, hubba!" (R.I.P. Country **** Montana).

Whip It by Devo.

The Final Jeopardy jingle.


For the slightly older crowd...

"I've got sunshine on a cloudy day. When it's cold outside, I've got the month of May..."

"Baby love, my baby love. I need your love, oh how I need your love..."

"In this dirty old heart of the city, where the sun refuse to shine..." 

"I keep a close watch on this heart of mine. I keep my eyes out for the ties that bind..."

"We don't smoke marijuana in Muskogee. We don't take our trips on LSD..."

The theme from the Addams Family (snap, snap!).



and Photon Wrangler, I remember Gunther Tuddie and Francis Muldoon, too.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

BUMP! 

Several years ago I started this thread about "ear worms," those songs that get stuck in your head that won't go away. Well today I stumbled upon something that just might help to auditorially unstickify those tunes...

http://lifehacker.com/5627456/unhearit-gets-that-song-out-of-your-head-with-a-catchy-new-one


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

I just got rid of that old "Car 54 Where are Youuuu?" and now the bump brought it all right back!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Aagh! Now it's playing again in my head too! :laughing:


----------



## kelmo

"Istanbul or Constantinople.."


----------



## soli

kelmo said:


> "Istanbul or Constantinople.."



For all those having problems getting this stuck in their head I suggest listening to this :naughty:

(oh and it's "not" not "or")


----------



## Tuikku

Former post got removed probably because I added a link leading to internet radio, which plays certain style of music.

Maybe someone was thinking I advertise my own station 

Let´s just say, that quite often some demoscene tune or old consoles (not mentioning which one, to not advertise) or computers (no saying which etc...) tune stucks in my head.

Many good ones, many favorites. Title of R-Type (Tel, Vaca) plays often in forehead.
A certain popular online video site is also FULL of these old great tunes.

I really admire people, who actually do their own version for example with their guitar, learn to play it and upload those vids.


----------



## NonSenCe

i have avoided this topic for good cause.. as i keep getting songs stuck playing the chorus or similar short part of it in repeat mode if not daily then weekly.. they just stay playing in my head. 

worse so far to get rid of (took me over a week years ago to banish it) since then it has only run for few hours. (horrible that too..but still tolearable) 

i am getting better at picking the right songs to fill in/substitute the earworm song with another.. less annoying one.. and then picking a third or fourth song to get that second out of my head.. and then finally i get the silence i seek.. hahaha..

oh the worst ever to get rid of.. the one that i cant get out of my head..

kylie minogue: CANT GET YOU OUT OF MY HEAD! lal lal laa.. lal lal laa 

ARGGHH!!

i just cant get you out of my head.. 


..to original poster.. pink panther theme is cool theme.. i dont mind if it rings in my head.. and it surely rings often too. 

and.. i would like to have my phone ring with Law and order "tha dungg" sound. or announce a text msg with one.  

ps. i could start putting songs in this thread that keep playing inside my head.. maybe i should. just add those that ring more than hour.. 

-this morning i kept hearing: Elvis.. you aint nuthing but a hound dog.
yesterday i kept hearing: who wants to live forever by queen.


----------



## TwinBlade

I had a Lady Gaga tune in my head a few days ago...lasted all day. Damn near drove me nuts, especially given the contempt I have for her worthless butt.  I think it started because I heard my wife humming a tune of hers in the shower. She had just seen her in concert with some friends the night before.

Next time she gets one of those tunes from "her" stuck in my head, she is getting a heavy and loud dose of metal...


----------



## Mathiashogevold

I know it sounds crazy, but my tune in my head right now is: 
France Gall - Poupee de Cire, Poupee de Son 
It's Luxembourgs's eurovision song from 1965. 
If you don't know what Eurovision, it is a song contest between European countries sent on live television. 
Great song btw  I have been listening to it for exactly 5 hours and 53 minutes now, in a stroke!


----------



## StarHalo

Jimmy Fallon's "BP Song", which will get you some looks if you slip and sing it aloud, but you can't help it..


----------



## Jay R

THE BIRD IS THE WORD.


Was on Family Guy last night and it's been going around in there all day long.


----------



## Lee1959

Mr. Hankey the Christmas Poo I will even sing it to my wife so she has it stuck all day at work

and that @#@#@ Zoom zomm zoom Mazda thing..... Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lee1959

Jay R said:


> THE BIRD IS THE WORD.
> 
> 
> Was on Family Guy last night and it's been going around in there all day long.


 
You should have been in Michigan in the 70's when Mark "The Bird" Fydrych(sp) was playing for the Tigers, lol.


----------



## flatline

Whenever I get a song stuck in my head that I can't stand, I trump it with Susan Vega's "Tom's Diner" (or something like that). It can dislodge anything (except, maybe, the batman theme).

--flatline


----------



## PhotonWrangler

NonSenCe said:


> i..to original poster.. pink panther theme is cool theme.. i dont mind if it rings in my head.. and it surely rings often too.


 
Along a similar line, that instrumental music from Beverly Hills Cop 1, the one that plays whenever Murphy is tiptoeing around somewhere.


----------



## fishinfool

StarHalo said:


> Jimmy Fallon's "BP Song", which will get you some looks if you slip and sing it aloud, but you can't help it..


 
Balls in your mouth. :naughty:


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

I pity any poor old soul who's stuck on Henry the VIII, I am by Herman's Hermits.


----------



## gggarf

Right now its the "Kindle" commercial "Fly Me Away" with the piano instrumental...but at Christmas time, it has always been The Chipmunks Song by Alvin and the Chipmunks (of course with David Seville)..."want a plane that loops the loop, I still want a hula hoop"....once I hear it one time its there til New Years...LOL


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

gggarf said:


> at Christmas time, it has always been The Chipmunks Song by Alvin and the Chipmunks (of course with David Seville)..."want a plane that loops the loop, I still want a hula hoop"



This is one of the all time classic greats... I hope I never forget it. So great, in fact, that I plan to cover my ears and hum this tune every time I hear Lady Gaga.


----------



## FrogmanM

A family member was passing by today and simply stated "rock lobster"...

...I haven't been able to shake the B52's song since...

-Mayo


----------



## PhotonWrangler

gggarf said:


> ..but at Christmas time, it has always been The Chipmunks Song by Alvin and the Chipmunks (of course with David Seville)..."want a plane that loops the loop, I still want a hula hoop"....



"...We can hardly stand the wait, please Christmas don't be late..."

A classic from my childhood also! David Seville was really Ross Bagdasarian. When you get a moment, read up on how he came up with the Chipmunks. It's a neat rags-to-riches story.


----------



## outersquare

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPBwXKgDTdE


----------



## Flying Turtle

Here's one. Sorry folks. :devil:

"Winchester Cathedral"

Geoff


----------



## mrartillery

I had this tune stuck in my head for days after seeing the commercial.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Flying Turtle said:


> Here's one. Sorry folks. :devil:
> 
> "Winchester Cathedral"
> 
> Geoff



Oh-voh-dee-oh-doh...

Yeah, that one's gotten stuck in my head also.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Sorry about this... Wham!-Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go.
Very catchy.

Also,the theme to Hawaii Five-O.


----------



## Imon

Huh...

I was walking around campus today with my iPod on random and Sunday Girl by Blondie started playing .... so now it's stuck in my head.

It's cool though - I can dig it


----------



## NonSenCe

k7: come baby come

flashback from past hiphopping days of my youth..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMCWvCWUgfw


----------



## Tally-ho

I doubt it but let's see if this one will stuck in your head:

http://www.thebrightsideforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=100&start=200#p3618 :naughty:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

This one goes back awhile...

The Age of Aquarius, especially the chorus. Apologizing in advance...


----------



## jack campbell

I've had Sheena Easton's "Morning Train" stuck in my head all day for some reason . . .


----------



## LowBat

Since this thread has been dug up after 4 1/2 years of dormancy I'll share with you what's been firmly lodged and dormant in my brain for several decades.

It's the theme to........






_Raiders of the Lost Ark_


----------



## jabe1

This one gets me for days at a time.

I hear that train a-comin', it's rollin' around the bend
And I ain't seen the sunshine since I don't know when...

Folsom Prison Blues.


----------



## Coop

Baroque hoedown sticks pretty bad (although most people might know it as the music from Disneys main street electrical parade)

And one that I just can't get out of my mind is the theme from Pippols, a videogame by Konami back in the eighties...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Coop said:


> Baroque hoedown sticks pretty bad (although most people might know it as the music from Disneys main street electrical parade)



Oh yeah, that one has gotten stuck in my head also. A bit of trivia about that tune, at least the one that Disney uses in the parade - the artist was Jean Jacques-Perrey of the Perrey-Kingsley duo of the 60s. They were the very first ones to bring synthesizer music to the pop charts. Their Baroque Hoedown combined music that was purely synthesized (on the Moog) with real instruments that were processed and altered by the Moog and other devices (tape loops, etc) to produce a sound that was truly unique. And gets stuck in your head.


----------



## fishinfool

I just watched the new Hawaii Five-0 show last night and the theme song has been stuck in my head all of last night and even today. 

Hawaii Five-0


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Right now I've got AC/DC's "Shoot to Thrill" stuck in my head. (It doesn't help that I'm watching Iron Man 2 on blu-ray,which has Shoot to Thrill as one of the songs in the movie..) AAGH!!! (Great movie,BTW.)


----------



## fisk-king

*Re: FISH HEADS!*

I remember seeing the video of this song on H.B.O. back in the early eighties. I also remember my dad yelling "Shut up!!" after an hour listening to me singing the song. Memories .



AJ_Dual said:


> Fish Heads
> 
> Fish heads, Fish heads
> Roly poly Fish heads
> Fish heads, Fish heads
> Eat them up, Yum
> 
> Fish heads, Fish heads
> Roly poly Fish heads
> Fish heads, Fish heads
> Eat them up, Yum
> 
> In the morning
> Laughing, happy Fish Heads
> In the evening
> Floating in the soup
> 
> Fish heads, Fish heads
> Roly poly Fish heads
> Fish heads, Fish heads
> Eat them up, Yum
> 
> Ask a Fish head
> Anything you want to
> They won't answer
> They can't talk
> 
> Fish heads, Fish heads
> Roly poly Fish heads
> Fish heads, Fish heads
> Eat them up, Yummm
> 
> I took a Fish head
> Out to see a movie
> Didn't have to pay
> To get it in
> 
> Fish heads, Fish heads
> Roly poly Fish heads
> Fish heads, Fish heads
> Eat them up, Yum
> 
> They can't play baseball
> They don't wear sweaters
> They're not good dancers
> They don't play drums
> 
> Fish heads, Fish heads
> Roly poly Fish heads
> Fish heads, Fish heads
> Eat them up, Yum
> 
> Roly poly Fish heads
> Are never seen drinking
> Cappacino in Italian restaurants
> With Oriental women...Yeah
> 
> Fish heads, Fish heads
> Roly poly Fish heads
> Fish heads, Fish heads
> Eat them up, Yum
> 
> Fish heads, Fish heads
> Roly poly Fish heads
> Fish heads, Fish heads
> Eat them up, Yum
> 
> (Yummm)
> 
> Fish heads, Fish heads
> Roly poly Fish heads
> Fish heads, Fish heads
> Eat them up, Yum
> 
> 
> Fish heads, Fish heads
> Roly poly Fish heads
> Fish heads, Fish heads
> Eat them up, Yum
> YEAH!


----------



## fisk-king

Hall & Oates: "i can't go for that"


----------



## PhotonWrangler

fisk-king said:


> Hall & Oates: "i can't go for that"



Yeah, that one's gotten stuck in my head also.


----------



## Gilgamesh

Ba ba ba bird bird bird, bird is the word!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Gilgamesh said:


> Ba ba ba bird bird bird, bird is the word!!



That was by The Trashmen if I recall correctly, right?


----------



## estebanf

AC/DC :rock:


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Apologies in advance... the theme song from Ghostbusters.

Also, Warren Zevon-Werewolves of London.


----------



## fishinfool

My Sharona

Mamama My Sharona!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

fishinfool said:


> My Sharona
> 
> Mamama My Sharona!



Agh... that's another one for me also. I think it gets stuck in the same part of my brain where the Macarena gets stuck!


----------



## Flying Turtle

Macarena, Macarena.... Slowly I turn. Step by step. :sick2:

Geoff


----------



## LowBat

PhotonWrangler said:


> Agh... that's another one for me also. I think it gets stuck in the same part of my brain where the Macarena gets stuck!


I'd seek a labotomy if I had the Macarena in my head. :tinfoil:


----------



## yuandrew

I find sometimes that the song that I'm humming to my self or was thinking of in my head would be playing on the radio at the same time or shortly afterward.

An example would be this afternoon, I was humming the intro to "KIDS" by MGMT. Got in the car, turned on the ignition, and the radio came on with the same song playing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7JthgTMHDU


----------



## fishinfool

Here's one from the late 90's that my nieces used to play ALL the time. :sick2:

Go ahead and shoot me now. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_pTeDz4Zpk


----------



## Jay R

fishinfool said:


> Here's one from the late 90's that my nieces used to play ALL the time. :sick2:


 
The Mods may ban you for inflicting that on us...


----------



## fishinfool

Jay R said:


> The Mods may ban you for inflicting that on us...


 
 I might just ban myself for putting you guys through that.


----------



## tygger

Mission Impossible theme song

"If I could turn back time" Cher

"In the air tonight" Phil Collins

"Red red wine" UB40

"Macarena" song 

:sick2:


----------



## headophile

'a ring, a ring, a ring around my rosie'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_J3zClnL_Ho

it's a mature-themed parody of pop stars and their music from the movie 'get him to the greek'. watch at your own peril 

rose byrne is such a beauty.


----------



## PJ

Macarthur Park - is it still melting in the dark?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

PJ said:


> Macarthur Park - is it still melting in the dark?



All the sweet, green icing flowing down... Someone left the cake out in the rain...


----------



## Flying Turtle

It will stop melting "In the Year 2525"

Geoff


----------



## fishinfool

Mickey - Toni Basil


----------



## Launch Mini

How about the theme from The Muppets.
We were at a friends cabin one summer years ago, someone started "singing' it, before long everyone was in on it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiHVM1hZmVI


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That damn peter Frampton "talking guitar" riff. The one that sounds like all of the adults that talk in the Peanuts cartoons. I don't even have to mention the name of the song.


----------



## don.gwapo

UB 40's - the way you do the things you do.

I play it on my phone a couple of times a day. Love that jamming sound.


----------



## LowBat

Sometimes I whistle "Eyes of a Stranger" by The Payolas.


----------



## UncleFester

Radio said:


> Anything by the BeeGee's, kills me, I HATE the BeeGee's


Hope I don't get myself banned. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69VsAEafSgM


Here's one I find annoying because it's directly related to a recent bad relationship with a bad girl. It won't go away either...... 
Fast Cars And Freedom


----------



## fishinfool

Here's one that used to get stuck in my head all the time back when it was popular. 


THE CRANBERRIES - ZOMBIE


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Realized that another one of the songs that I like from way back in the days of Motown falls into this category after I heard it the other day - 
"Chapel of Love," especially the chorus.


----------



## ochoa1984

Lol, Its freaking anoying, the one that wont slip my mind is "an honest mistake by The Bravery"
The intro killz me lol


----------



## john-paul

Yes I'm 40 and this is what gets stuck???............

Mahna Mahna 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us4PJgunZx8


Edit: I wanted to put a Muppet version, but every last one of them was muted by Big Record Co.


----------



## iapyx

My apoligies in advance for this one will be stuck in your head for a loooooong time:


Heigh-Ho, Heigh-Ho, It's home from work we go.
Heigh-Ho, Heigh-Ho, Heigh-Ho, Heigh-Ho,
It's home from work we go.


----------



## Richub

PhotonWrangler said:


> That damn peter Frampton "talking guitar" riff. The one that sounds like all of the adults that talk in the Peanuts cartoons. I don't even have to mention the name of the song.


 After all this time nobody knew which song he actually referred to?

Peter Frampton - Show me the Way

Great song! I loved it as a 9-year old, and I still love it today. It's actually playing while I'm typing this. 

And these ones stick to your synapses too:

U2 - Sunday Bloody Sunday.

Meat Loaf - Paradise by the Dashboard Light.

ABBA - Dancing Queen.

Good luck unsticking them from your synapses. :devil:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Richub said:


> After all this time nobody knew which song he actually referred to?
> 
> Peter Frampton - Show me the Way
> 
> Great song! I loved it as a 9-year old, and I still love it today. It's actually playing while I'm typing this.
> 
> And these ones stick to your synapses too:
> 
> U2 - Sunday Bloody Sunday.
> 
> Meat Loaf - Paradise by the Dashboard Light.
> 
> ABBA - Dancing Queen.
> 
> Good luck unsticking them from your synapses. :devil:



Yeah, that was the Peter Frampton song I mentioned. I didn't want to mention the name for fear of causing it to get stuck in others' heads again. :laughing:

+1 on _Paradise_ and _Dancing Queen_. I like them both, but _Dancing Queen _starts to wear on me when it gets stuck in my head for a whole day. At least _Paradise_ has more variety in it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Today I read an article about using "Jenny's number" (867-5309) when signing up for stuff, and now that chorus is stuck in my head. :hairpull:


----------



## NonSenCe

earlier this week i was listening inside my head 

Light my fire.. by the doors.

and when i get tired of it, it somehow transforms into chorus of "Relight my fire" by take that! AARRGGH!

---
then later the week.. i was hearing this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZbddv22u98 k7: come baby come.


----------



## mickeyjr308

How about the song called Voices by Russ Ballard from Miami Vice.


----------



## StarHalo

(Click the image)


----------



## correspondent

Back home we have a term for it...LSS - last song syndrome.


----------



## StarHalo

YADDAYADDALOODEE YOOP DEEDOODEE BALADEEDEEDOODEE OOOOOH / BALADEEDEEDOODEE OOOOOH / BALADEEDEEDOODEE OOOOOH..


----------



## H-Man

I managed to get this stuck in my head.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwTAXVcK1JA
How I managed to do that, I have no idea.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

With the passing of Davy Jones yesterday, I was reminded that the theme music from the old Monkees TV show would get stuck in my head once in awhile.

"Hey hey we're The Monkees..."


----------



## jabe1

PhotonWrangler said:


> With the passing of Davy Jones yesterday, I was reminded that the theme music from the old Monkees TV show would get stuck in my head once in awhile.
> 
> "Hey hey we're The Monkees..."



It happened to me Today! I remember watching the show as a child.


----------



## RBR

......


----------



## Dr Evil

It isn't a song but it still gets stuck in your head. lol

http://badgerbadgerbadger.com/


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Dr Evil said:


> It isn't a song but it still gets stuck in your head. lol
> 
> http://badgerbadgerbadger.com/



That one is right up there with Hampsterdance.


----------



## angelofwar

Van Morrisen "Brown Eyed Girl" always get's stuck in mine...we had an oldies station (KOOL 95?) growing up in Arkansas that my dad always listened too...I'm well versed in my oldies :0)


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Yeah, "Brown Eyed Girl" gets stuck in my head also.

Here's another one from the 70s... Baby Face by Wing and a Prayer Fife & Drum Corps. I like it, but wow does it get stuck in my head.


----------



## budynabuick

Lynx_Arc said:


> nothing like raindrops keep falling on my head..........
> .




LOL I have been singing "dead flowers" by the stones for THREE days and thanks too you I am now singing> "Raindrops keep falling on my head." Thank you as I needed a new song. Is it not amazing when singing in the head it sounds just like the recording? Yea it do

Keith- who now has "raindrops falling on his head!"


----------



## Lite_me

For me lately, it's been an Adele song. Every time I hear "Someone Like You" , it keeps coming back in my head later. I guess I like it.


----------



## budynabuick

Lee1959 said:


> You should have been in Michigan in the 70's when Mark "The Bird" Fydrych(sp) was playing for the Tigers, lol.




I could post on about a hundred of these posts but since there are so many, I"ll speak on this one. i have been at over a hundred concerts in my life and seen Hendrix, Who, Joplin, Dylan, doors, Beatles, Dave Clark Five, Moody Blues, Garth Brooks, Rod Stewart and faces and the list goes on and on. But the most electric thing I have ever experienced was in 74 at old Tiger Stadium when I got to see the "Bird" pitch!!! When a packed stadium stood at the same time and let out in unison the loudest yell I have EVER heard in my life! He went 9 and pitched a two hitter. Thanks Lee for naming this great pitcher and wonderful man. He died in his forties working on his farm while repairing a tractor and getting twisted up in, I believe, a power take off unit. BTW Lee, as an aside, my departed grandad, Fred Wilde, was a second cousin with Mr. Wilde in your sig line. I"ll stop by saying this is a fun thread and you guys have some great (with a few exceptions lol)music stuck in the head.

Keith- who is now singing "Winchester Cathedral" in his head. OH GOD WHY?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

budynabuick said:


> Keith- who is now singing "Winchester Cathedral" in his head. OH GOD WHY?



Oh-voh-dee-oh-doh... agh, there it goes again! :laughing:


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Mr. Oizo's "M-seq." I can't stop singing the lyrics out loud, which is a problem because the lyrics aren't in English and everybody thinks I'm crazy...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-EcasIakX4


----------



## Launch Mini

One year at a friends cabin, someone started humming this. Then another, and another. It was everywhere, all weekend long.


----------



## Launch Mini

Do you know the story behind this fellow on the Price Is Right? How a guest host named him, happened to be the same name as one of the hostesses , late husband, who went missing on a mountain climbing expedition shortly before the taping of the show"
The hostess freaked & ran off stage.
IIRC he said "there goes Fritz"


----------



## Dr Evil

Bee Gees - Stayin Alive

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKdVq_vNAAI


----------



## dougdebonet

Currently it's "tiptoe through the tulips" thanks to the movie Insidious. Sing it at work everyday it's super creepy lol.


----------



## StarHalo

Imagine you are so completely inebriated and euphoric that you're not sure if you're on the ground anymore, and you know there's something about a past and a present but it's a long ways away, and you're at one with the night sky and the stars and everything is going to be fine..

Now listen to this song.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The theme music from the cable show "How it's Made" by Dazmo Musique.


----------



## Burgess

For years and years now . . . .

The opening theme song from BBC's " Top Gear ".

(by the Allman Brothers)


Note well:

I very much LIKE this show.

- and -

I also like this SONG.

This is not a complaint -- just reporting the facts.


Have no idea WHY this happens.

Could certainly be a whole lot WORSE !

Could easily be something which I just cannot STAND ! ! !

( wink )


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Here's a song that I haven't heard in decades. I heard it again yesterday and it's been stuck in my head since - 

"Java" by Al Hirt


----------



## Burgess

Heard that song a MILLION times ! ! !


But never knew its NAME until TODAY !

( wink )


----------



## Cyclops942

Shari Lewis and Lamb Chop... The Song That Doesn't End


----------



## Burgess

to Cyclops --

i just LOVE that Shari Lewis song !


Found the "complete" version on YouTube.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmcP3MShzS0


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That is VERY reminiscent of "It's a Small World," another ear worm!


----------



## HighlanderNorth

For me its often songs that I either dont like or hate that get stuck in my head. Like that awful pasteurized-processed cheeze-pop reggae song from that fake, white-Rastafarian band UB40(obviously that song falls into the hate category! LOL). Reggae was supposed to be essentially anti-commercial protest music, so when a group of white guys pretend to be a reggae band, putting out hyper-commercial pop reggae with a fake Jamaican accent it blows chunks! Having it stuck in your head is the worst...

Then there's songs from the dislike category that get stuck in my head, for instance overplayed songs from the vastly overrated punk-pop band Green Day. Again, we have a musical genre which was created in response to the perceived over-commercialization of popular music in the late 70's, but then, ironically, we get bands like Green Day who put out uber-commercial, bubble-gum punk-pop designed strictly to sell as many albums as possible to maximize profits, so it's almost anti-punk posing as punk, but mostly their music gets old and repetitious very fast.

Although I used to like Grunge, it was way overplayed, so I've kinda grown tired of the most overplayed Grunge songs, and unfortunately they are usually the ones that get stuck in my head. 

There we go, I got my music rant out the way!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Your Mama don't Dance - Loggins & Messina


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Got that stupid Alanis Morissette song stuck in my head...

"Stinky britches, you've got stinky britches. Stinky britches, you got them stinky britches!!!"


----------



## Freax

I've got an infestation of brain worms, so under orders from the high commanding officer worm, I am sharing said worms with all of you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT9t5nkZn8I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f06QZCVUHg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqIidDuOuZQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjPau5QYtYs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMICD3aMZpw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqDjMZKf-wg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-mU-YSk32I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfk0uMLhXqY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ixRWvrkUHo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9mwELXPGbA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPJPFnesV4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrGw_cOgwa8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcATvu5f9vE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKAa20ukR-s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1wg1DNHbNU
http://youtu.be/w6aVuun8lvQ
http://youtu.be/gEmJ-VWPDM4
http://youtu.be/bW6h6AM5mzM
http://youtu.be/D6zBjYIyz-0
http://youtu.be/Iwuy4hHO3YQ
http://youtu.be/x7S8NCdICaY
http://youtu.be/3tCEQwww65g
http://youtu.be/dFkbSAH7yb4
http://youtu.be/atxUuldUcfI
http://youtu.be/AAZQaYKZMTI
http://youtu.be/eq-yoorI7lo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdphvuyaV_I
http://youtu.be/r3kQlzOi27M
http://youtu.be/EPOIS5taqA8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpdqMz11L0s
http://youtu.be/1RJPaj97H24
http://youtu.be/DARX9nzNE3E
http://youtu.be/-YfXvGYexts
http://youtu.be/WGU_4-5RaxU
http://youtu.be/iI80tB05GhE
http://youtu.be/5x1K5UH2nek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFaXTcR4dtE
http://youtu.be/h04CH9YZcpI
http://youtu.be/w6Q3mHyzn78
http://youtu.be/lDK9QqIzhwk
http://youtu.be/jW_aWY5PubI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9waGM9gyZU


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A version of "Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye" that was done on the mighty Moog synthesizer back in the early 70s. Haven't heard this in years and now it's stuck in my head again.


----------



## RyeBread

This has been in my head for about a week, ever since I got the Offspring's Greatest Hits album...

Pretty Fly (For a White Guy) - The Offspring
http://youtu.be/nzY2Qcu5i2A


----------



## vkimo

I have a knack for getting songs stuck in other people's heads.


----------



## Burgess

Here's one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEEy615Jzg4


Just LOVE the Piano in this !


----------



## NewlandPhotography

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE

What Does The Fox Say


----------



## RyeBread

Burgess said:


> Here's one:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEEy615Jzg4
> 
> 
> Just LOVE the Piano in this !



My dad has a big playlist of songs he listened to as a paperboy. That's #1, I can't tell you how many times I've heard it. I didn't know that other people even knew it existed.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow, great find! Thanks Burgess, it was fun to hear that again! What a wonderful piano solo. And yeah, that's gonna be stuck in my head. Again.


----------



## Burgess

to RyeBread --

Hmmm . . . .

Was THIS one also on his playlist ? ? ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM-lEhhsLQw


----------



## ledmitter_nli

The Price is Right loser tuba tune.


----------



## ledmitter_nli




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Burgess, that link led me to another golden oldie that I haven't heard in ages, and now it's stuck in my head today. Guy Marks: [URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMOR9FEGO2E"]_Loving you has made me bananas._[/URL]  "From the Hotel Sheets in Downtown Plunketville"... wonderfully campy stuff!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Jess Greenberg-Highway to Hell (AC/DC cover) www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2RZXeQc5HU


----------



## ElectronGuru

I started whistling Ave Maria and now can't stop. Next day I think I'm good, then wham!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Around this time of the year I will inevitably run across Monster Mash on the radio. _The Monster Mash...It was a graveyard smash...The Monster Mash...It caught on in a flash...
_...and it's stuck in my head again!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdbLirsZ_4Q

Rocky Horror Picture Show-The Time Warp.


Enjoy.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Saw a neat Buggles reunion performing _Video Killed the Radio Star_ and now it's stuck in my head again.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Heard Afroman's Because I Got High this morning.......

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

You wouldn't think you'd remember the melody of a dance track from a blind couple in Mali, but oh boy does this stick, you were warned..


----------



## Cyclops942

AMD64Blondie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdbLirsZ_4Q
> 
> Rocky Horror Picture Show-The Time Warp.
> 
> 
> Enjoy.


I have a 20-second (or so) clip of this as one of my ringtones... but I'm still trying to figure out whose "personal ringtone" it should be. :duh2: 

Gotta be careful with that one, because you never know where you'll be or who will be listening when your phone rings.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I prefer the Drew Carey version of Time Warp.


----------



## Lee1959

Every year this time I play the southpark episodes on DVD so that the Mr. Hankey the Christmas Poo song gets stuck in my wifes head all day at work. She finds herself humming it and ir drives her crazy. She usually calls me a very unsavory name when I start playing it.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IExlGbJLTrg

Will Ferrell-Afternoon Delight.

(Going to see Anchorman 2 tomorrow afternoon..probably why this is stuck in my head.)


----------



## CLHC

Don't know why, but this one's somehow still "playing" in my head!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAzGMZkD7yc


Somewhere Between Lovers and Friends-Kenny Rogers.

I was thinking of my lady friend Jenny with this song.We've known each other since 6th grade.(that was in 1995-18 years so far.)

And we've stayed friends all these years..hasn't gotten romantic yet,but you never know.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

AMD64Blondie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAzGMZkD7yc
> 
> 
> Somewhere Between Lovers and Friends-Kenny Rogers.
> 
> I was thinking of my lady friend Jenny with this song.We've known each other since 6th grade.(that was in 1995-18 years so far.)
> 
> And we've stayed friends all these years..hasn't gotten romantic yet,but you never know.



Is that you, Forrest?

~ C.G.


----------



## Empath

PhotonWrangler said:


> Those tunes that keep playing over and over in your head, "ear worms" or as Craig has appropriately dubbed them, "brain worms." There's no cure yet but now some researchers have learned more about how they happen. Turns out they linger in your auditory complex even after the audio is turned off from the eardrums...
> 
> Now if I can only get the Pink Panther theme out of my head...
> :laughing:



Noting the beginning of the thread, the topic was the "earworm" type tunes that get stuck in your mind and play over and over.

How did we get the thread switched to a duplicate of the "What are you listening to" thread theme, and a listing of "favorite tunes" instead?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I know I'll probably have Auld Lang Syne stuck in my head tonight. :buddies:


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Classic song by Bruce Springsteen-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOR_WJF6Bp4

Blinded By The Light.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

The song I've got stuck in my head right now is 
Mary Chapin Carpenter-I Feel Lucky.
(Reason being...my new HDS Rotary 250 is showing up this afternoon..after I've been waiting since Halloween 2013.)

So excited...


----------



## AZPops

I still think this one's hard to beat!







Run rabbit, run rabbit run run run!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Sometimes the theme from Craig Ferguson's talk show gets stuck in my head (full length version here). The lyrics are silly but I get sucked in by the drum solo (which Craig plays himself).


----------



## kkishnay

Stupid Brady Bunch theme song.


----------



## slimkango

"Like a Virgin" by Madonna! Augh, please make it stop!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I just stumbled across a few seconds of Numa Numa on TV and now it's stuck in my head again.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Sorry for this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5dYNAjoBAM

Huey Lewis and The News-The Power of Love.


----------



## RetroTechie

Great thread! :rock:For me it's whatever comes along that's catchy and well ehm... sticks. Love how it's often 'super-bad' songs, one hit wonders etc. Some random stickies:

Lipps, Inc. - Funkytown (must have played that song a 1000 times by now)
Vengaboys - Parada de Tettas
New Order - True Faith
Jam & Spoon - Right In The Night
Tokyo Ghetto ***** - I Kiss Your Lips (wait till they start singing!)
Günther & the Sunshine Girls - Ding Dong Song
Hans Zimmer - You're So Cool
Trio - Da, Da, Da amazing simple beep-sound in there 
Walking in the air - sung by many artists, used recently in a WWF commercial

Oh yeah and theme songs (especially from TV series I watched a lot in my youth)... Magnum PI, The A-Team, Knight Rider, Airwolf, ....


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

StarHalo said:


> You wouldn't think you'd remember the melody of a dance track from a blind couple in Mali, but oh boy does this stick, you were warned..





DAM YOU CURIOSITY!!! WHY!!! Why could I have not just skipped past onto the next post...I had o click play dident I!!!! I thought, whats so good about this, then it kicked in....and now its stuck...I hate you starhalo (Just kidding)....thats one addictive song!


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Haz I killded da thread???


----------



## Launch Mini

The Muppets Theme song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9THwnQg-vEw


----------



## AMD64Blondie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgpRlMpFhow

Kenny Loggins-Danger Zone.


----------



## StarHalo

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> I hate you starhalo (Just kidding)....thats one addictive song!



Heheh, glad you liked it; yeah, it does kind of sound like something from a Stephen Spielberg movie, hard to forget..



RetroTechie said:


> Tokyo Ghetto ***** - I Kiss Your Lips (wait till they start singing!)



I thought I was the only one who knew about them; all their tracks are like that though, check out "Butterflies"..


----------



## hammerdelfuego

"I got my mind set on you" and "Sledgehammer"


----------



## PhotonWrangler

hammerdelfuego said:


> "I got my mind set on you"



Oh yeah, that one's gotten stuck in my head many times.


----------



## Frijid

I've have these two songs stuck in my head the past week. They'll work their way out, but find their way back inside often. I have both of them on vinyl, so they're probably stuck in my neighbors head to!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

This place has everything


----------



## ven

:devil:


My daughter like to sing this and it in beds in da head:devil:

:laughing: drives me mad,hopefully it will you too


----------



## techwg

I can't help it. When ever I walk home from town and see flowers by the side of the road I have this video stuck in my head lol...


After you watch it and notice things like that happening to you, feel free to hate me lmao.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Dammit!!!

I've got Lady Gaga-Born This Way stuck in my head.

the other song that's my earworm is Rebecca Black-Friday.

(My coworkers always have this song cued up on youtube every Friday.)


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Sorry about this:

Sammy Hagar-I Can't Drive 55.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Well..after looking at all that food porn...

Jimmy Buffett-Cheeseburger in Paradise.


----------



## makapuu

Ran into my old GF last week. This was her song, and now it's running through my head torturing me. LOL

http://youtu.be/S9iTAYYAybI


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Heard this song playing at work on KPSU.(Portland State University's own radio station) and now I've got it stuck in my head...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe1ScoePqVA&feature=kp

Play That Funky Music (White Boy)-Wild Cherry.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

This Weird Al parody of Living in America has gotten stuck in my head more than once. Living with a Hernia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8Ow1nlafOg


----------



## Spiritinthesky

Don't worry, be happy by the bloke does it for me. In fact I'm singing it now!


----------



## jabe1

Dierks Bentley's cover of U2's Pride in the name of love. My wife put the CD in my car, and I'm a sucker for bluegrass. With Del McCoury singing the chorus, it's very cool; and catchy....


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

It's a Small World After All

The Wheels on the Bus Go Round and Round

I know the most annoying song, annoying song, annoying song, I know the most annoying song and this is how it goes. (Repeat indefinitely)

There was one that was from an annoying puppet lamb T.V. show that was the worst. Here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0U2zJOryHKQ


----------



## PhotonWrangler

With the passing of Efrem Zimbalist Jr the other day, I've got the theme from 77 Sunset Strip stuck in my head (snap, snap).


----------



## Illum

A-well-a, everybody's heard about the bird
Bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, the bird is the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, well, the bird is the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, well, the bird is the word

GAH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Illum said:


> A-well-a, everybody's heard about the bird
> Bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
> A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, the bird is the word
> A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, well, the bird is the word
> A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
> A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, well, the bird is the word
> 
> GAH!!!!!!!!!!!



Lol. Yeah that's another one for me also. And later in the song there's a reference to another one of the Rivington's ear worms, Papa-oom-mow-mow.

They were a very unique doo-wop group that had a knack for turning out those kinds of tunes with a simple, catchy hook.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Here you go:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dpahtm6oJ28

[h=1]Pharrell - Happy (Puppy & Doggy Version)[/h]


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Just heard this one again for the first time in years and now it's stuck in my head again - 

Dang Me by Roger Miller


...and I also just learned that his tune Whistle Stop (written for Disney's Robin Hood) is where the Hamsterdance melody (another ear worm) came from.

Dang him!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Here you go:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zq7Eki5EZ8o

Weird Al Yankovic-Tacky.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

AMD64Blondie said:


> Here you go:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsWo8apgLys
> 
> Weird Al Yankovic-Tacky.



His video "Foil" is another ear worm for me (linked in a later reply).


----------



## dc38

Tank. Real folk blues. Piano black. Take 5?


----------



## Poppy

A couple of weeks ago, we took the grandkids to a cub scout camp fire where the scouts did some skits, and sing-alongs.
Four of them did the "Cups song" from Pitch Perfect. If you haven't seen it, you have to watch the video. They keep time and make music with a plastic cup.

I decided to try to learn it with the grandkids. We spent a couple of hours trying to get it right. It's been fun. But that dang song is in my head constantly!
Here is the original


And here is another one that is a variation done by four.


----------



## Peace Train

What Does The Fox Say? is one that we couldn't get out of our heads over Thanksgiving weekend last year. Some people had never heard it or seen the video. After a couple viewings in the car, not one of us could get it out of our heads lol.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I've gotten Weird Al Yankovic's "Foil" stuck in my head a few times recently. Something about that bass drum with the heavy reverb and the simple repeating melody.


----------



## Poppy

Peace Train said:


> What Does The Fox Say? is one that we couldn't get out of our heads over Thanksgiving weekend last year. Some people had never heard it or seen the video. After a couple viewings in the car, not one of us could get it out of our heads lol.



lol... been there, done that, and I am NOT going back!


----------



## Peace Train

Poppy said:


> lol... been there, done that, and I am NOT going back!



This one's for you Poppy! The SNL Version . . . _funny!_


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Here's an oldie that's gotten stuck in my head - Chapel of Love by the Dixie Cups. I always liked those harmonies.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Weird Al Yankovic-Word Crimes:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gv0H-vPoDc


----------



## Peace Train

I'm too sexy. It's true.


----------



## Poppy

Peace Train said:


> This one's for you Poppy! The SNL Version . . . _funny!_



Thanks Peace Train - said sarcastically.
NOW I have that song STUCK in my head!!! :mecry: I have to hurry and listen to something else.


----------



## Peace Train

LMAO!!! Agreed. As funny as that version is Poppy, I couldn't bring myself to watch it. Been eight months since I heard the song and I'm good with leaving it at that!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

What the Fox would sound like without music. Pretty funny site.


----------



## Peace Train

Foxcapella is just as good at getting stuck in your head as the instrumental version is. But the Alvin & The Chipmunks version just made me laugh the whole way through! :laughing:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Most every time I see a certain member posting,, this http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=d_X9eqYa6CQ starts playing in my head.

~ Chance


----------



## Peace Train

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Most every time I see a certain member posting,, this http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=d_X9eqYa6CQ starts playing in my head.
> 
> ~ Chance



Haha I prefer the version that has the opening statements as well! 
_
"Now I've been happy lately, thinking about the good things to come. And I believe it could be, something good has begun"_


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

That is a great line. 

Btw, you have the best smilies. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## Peace Train

Thanks Chance! I tried doing an animated avatar like you have except the file was too big. Peace Train comes from the audiophile forums I used to frequent, and it just stuck.


----------



## Peace Train

Here's one that always used to get stuck in my head as a kid: Bob Marley's I Shot The Sheriff...followed by a rastafari lightsaber flashlight smiley for Chance!




_
(yes, I happen to be listening to reggae now)_


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ha! I know that dude! I used to party with him. That's Nat E. Dred. 

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

This one has been stuck in my head since I saw it on Jon Stewart's _Night of Too Many Stars_ benefit for autism. The guest performer is Weird Al Yankovic but the real star is a young girl with autism who just steals the show. :thumbsup:

Yoda


----------



## AMD64Blondie

double post.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=HeZwT8OTQHQ

Kitty Purry - Meow.

(It's a parody of Katy Perry's song Roar.)


----------



## PhotonWrangler

"Little Honda" (especially the chorus) by the Hondells. An oldie but goodie, and some of the corniest lip syncing you'll ever see.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Remember Rick Astley? This tune has been stuck in my head today after seeing his recent appearance in London...


----------



## G. Scott H.

Every time I listen to this one, it stays in my head for days:



Aw, dammit! Here it goes again!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

This morning (the day after Groundhog Day) I've had the Pennsylvania Polka stuck in my head. 

Again.


----------



## Christoph

Started watching weeds and the theme song little boxes is firmly stuck


----------



## xxo




----------



## Minimoog

Sparks's 'Beat The Clock'. It gets jammed there for days, I even do Russels dodgy dance when it gets really bad. I haven't tried doing a Ron yet though.

#You've got to beat the clock, You've got to beat the clock...#


----------



## bykfixer

G. Scott H. said:


> Every time I listen to this one, it stays in my head for days:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, dammit! Here it goes again!




Great song to get stuck in your head...


I like it when any song by the Cars gets stuck.
Madana songs...not so much.


----------



## xxo




----------



## Vlada1911

Kiss me, I'm sh*tfaced- Dropkick Murphy's


----------



## Str8stroke

:help:
There was a Metal or Hair Band song back in the early 90's (could have been late 80's), the opening lyric was: "In my life, theres been changes". I can't for the life of me remember name of the song or who performed it. I googled and binged that opening lyric, but I can't find it. ANYONE have a clue or idea??


----------



## Empath

Str8stroke said:


> :help:
> ANYONE have a clue or idea??



"Holy Water" by Bad Company. Approximately 1990.


----------



## Brett H

Str8stroke said:


> :help:
> There was a Metal or Hair Band song back in the early 90's (could have been late 80's), the opening lyric was: "In my life, theres been changes". I can't for the life of me remember name of the song or who performed it. I googled and binged that opening lyric, but I can't find it. ANYONE have a clue or idea??



Man, you have me stumped! I used to listen to nothing BUT metal in the 80's and early 90's. Heck, I even play lead guitar but I just cant' think of what song begins with those lyrics.


----------



## Empath

Genuine rockabilly.

Ray Smith with "Let Yourself Go"


----------



## xxo




----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Str8stroke

Empath said:


> "Holy Water" by Bad Company. Approximately 1990.



Wow! you nailed it!!! thank you! i have beeb stumped for weeks! lol


----------



## mjgsxr

Peace Train said:


> Haha I prefer the version that has the opening statements as well!
> _
> "Now I've been happy lately, thinking about the good things to come. And I believe it could be, something good has begun"_



Thanks guys. I have never listened to Cat Stevens but after reading your posts I have been watching him on youtube. Some great performances.


----------



## millguy

"Ariel" by Dean Friedman


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I've had the _Ghostbusters_ theme stuck in my head since the trailer for Ghostbusters 3 was released. Who ya gonna call?


----------



## millguy

Disturbed's new cover of "The sound of silence" can also stick for at least a day.


----------



## Burgess

Them Bones, Them Bones . . . .


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAJps3JhvKA


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Duke of Earl still gets stuck in my head sometimes, especially that repeating baritone chant. Ignore the timecode at the bottom of the video; this was apparently dubbed off of the monitor output of a broadcast VTR.


----------



## StarHalo

NOOOOOO.. I was feeling all high and mighty whenever this thread would pop up that there hasn't been a song stuck in my head for a long time. And then my son and his Kindle stumble across THIS DAMN THING. THE ANIMATION ISN'T EVEN IN SYNC, IT'S STUPID. YOU WERE WARNED:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

StarHalo, that Baby Vuvu video - is that Crazy Frog in a bear suit? 

With the news story about the singer Meatloaf collapsing on stage today (he's ok and resting now), I went back and watched his epic _Paradise by the Dashboard Light_. Now that song is going to be stuck in my head again.


----------



## Wendee

Since joining CPF, I get this one stuck in my head almost every day while waiting for the postman. 
I'm _so_ sick of this song (_"Please, pleeease Mister Po-wo-wo-wostman....")_. I really need to learn a new "postman" song. :shakehead

*Please Mr. Postman *by The Marvelettes _

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=425GpjTSlS4_


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wendee, that song gets stuck in my head also, but it's the Carpenters version. It's a catchy song!


----------



## Wendee

PhotonWrangler said:


> Wendee, that song gets stuck in my head also, but it's the Carpenters version. It's a catchy song!



I saw that the Beatles made a version too! I didn't know that both the Carpenters and the Beatles made versions of this song. 

Yesterday, while looking for the YouTube link to add to my post above, I saw this version by some high school kids. They're so talented! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXgw948RwYs

Now I have the song stuck in my head again and there isn't even any mail delivery today (weekend) :mecry:
I'm expecting a package on Monday though, so yay! 
Maybe I can find a new postman song before Monday, otherwise I'll be signing this song for the hundredth time....


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey Wendy, Try "return to sender" by Elvis " The Pelvis" Presley. Oops I'm dating myself again.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Elvis was pretty before photoshop. A hunk a hunk a burning love.

~ Chance


----------



## knotgoofy

I don't like Justin Bieber but his songs get stuck in my head ALL THE TIME! :mecry:

Check this list out, I'm sure you can all relate.


----------



## LGT

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=q4hXjC26Mv4# this local advertisement is played often on the radio. Quite catchy and the tune can get stuck in your head for the entire summer.


----------



## Burgess

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=supLwMGxFT4


----------



## xxo




----------



## jskelton

I apologize in advance...


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

jskelton said:


> I apologize in advance...




Now you've done it! It's stuck in my head, I'll be singing this 'til I go to bed! (As I waddle away...)


----------



## Richub

All day I've been hearing this song in my head:



Playing it loud now & liking it. 

And one more to follow the first one:



Less famous but (in my ears) a beautiful melody.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Just caught the end of Beetlejuice on TV and now "Jump in the Line" by Harry Belafonte is stuck in my head again.


----------



## Poppy

The Walking Dead... Easy Street


----------



## bykfixer

Speaking of Elvis:

On my way to Vegas; Red Elvis
Opportunity; Elvis Costello


- Rainy days and Mondays; the Carpenters
- These boots are made for walkin'; Nancy Sinatra
- Year of the cat; Al Stewart
- Happy; that tune from Despicable Me2
- Gran Torino; Jamie Cullum
- Fly me to the moon; anybody and everybody who performed it.
- Louie Louie, or Jolly Green Giant; the Kingsmen
- Eat Steak; Rev Horton Heat
- Walking on the moon; the Police...

And anything muzak that resembles any tune I'm familiar with. Frickin' hate when a Judas Preist muzak tune gets stuck in my head. lol


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I heard Doo Wah Diddy on the radio the other day and it was stuck in my head for most of the day. They used it in the Bill Murray film Stripes also.


----------



## xxo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGhFsNP_Rdk



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2VUAi-sIYM


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Going old-school heresorry about this...it'll get stuck.):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc43R8QnCXY


MC Hammer-Too Legit to Quit.


----------



## TKC

*I currently have Roberta Flacks' "Killing Me Softly" stuck in my head.*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I stumbled across _Smoke on the Water_ the other day and that chorus and guitar lick are stuck in my head.


----------



## AVService

Duane Allman & Boz Scaggs cover of "Loan me a Dime",Make it stop!:mecry:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTFvAvsHC_Y


----------



## PhotonWrangler

_How to Save a Life_ by The Fray. I heard it in a store today and it's stuck in my head now. They used this song in an episode of _Scrubs_ to good effect.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## LGT

Tears For Fears, everybody wants to rule the world.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ST86JM1RPl0
went on a “second British Invasion” kick. This one has been stuck in my head for a week.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Oh yeah LGT, the chorus of that song has gotten stuck in my head many times.


----------



## xxo




----------



## StarHalo

What really sticks in your head are those simple 3-4 note clock chime-esque tunes, like from advertising or radio station identification; hit play if you're up for another one of those:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

For some reason I have the old Peter Gunn theme (Henry Mancini's first big hit) stuck in my head tonight. Go ahead and click, I dare ya. :nana: I think they used a few seconds of this in The Blues Brothers.


----------



## LGT

Ever since watching Deadpool, all to often Angel Of The Morning by Juice Newton gets stuck in my head. Especially in the beginning the way she sings the words heart and start. awesome voice.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Better when I'm dancin'


----------



## PhotonWrangler

This oldie got stuck in my head yesterday for some reason. Think about the technology mentioned in this song - a telegram - and 15 cents per word for the message. We have it so much better now!


----------



## heelsthrow

For some reason this song makes me smile.


----------



## StarHalo

John Maus, 2017. Is he from another country? Another planet? Is it a joke? But later on you'll find yourself chanting "Go for the touch-down.."


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thor and Doctor Jones - 

 

~ Chance :devil:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I heard this moldy oldie on the radio and now it's stuck in my head. Apologizing in advance if it gets stuck in yours also.


----------



## donotgogentle




----------



## bykfixer

Brass Monkey by the Beastie Boys....


----------



## xxo




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Weird Al's _Word Crimes_ has been stuck in my head today -


----------



## AZPops




----------



## bykfixer

"Hit" by The Sugarcubes.

Love the off beat drumming in that one.


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## PhotonWrangler

I haven't heard this one in ages but I stumbled across it again recently on a streaming station and it was like reconnecting with an old friend.

A Walk in the Black Forest - Horst Jankowski


----------



## xxo




----------



## Burgess

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMP42SoWajQ


----------



## bykfixer

Faaah fa fa fa fa fa fa by Guster is stuck in my head so far today. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW3KnrfpdsQ


----------



## xxo

been stuck in my head since watching_ Amy_ the other night.


----------



## bykfixer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7eD2PFBhlE
Rev Horton Heat sings Bales of Cocaine


----------



## Katherine Alicia

I`v had The Carpenters songs playing in my head all week, I`v got a sheet music books from various artists and bands that I play on the piano as part of my practice, and this week it`s the Carpenters I`v been playing.

"Only yesterday", "On top of the world" and "we`ve only just begun" being the main culprits! LOL


----------



## PhotonWrangler

"One Fine Day" from the Carpenters "Now and Then" album is another ear worm for me. Shoo bee doo bee doo bee doo bee doo bop bop... I wish they'd produced a full length version of that tune. Very bouncy and uplifting.


----------



## raggie33

xxo said:


> been stuck in my head since watching_ Amy_ the other night.



omg she sure has a voice . so strong


----------



## xxo

raggie33 said:


> omg she sure has a voice . so strong



She was amazing.


----------



## raggie33

a lot of folks did not think this band was great but. they are https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHBFdpcaSpc&list=RDdHBFdpcaSpc&start_radio=1


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I saw a story about a cat on the internet (I know, shocking) and this oldie got stuck in my head afterwards

Alley Cat by Bent Fabric


----------



## xxo




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Poppy

If you take your kids to Disney World, and ride "It's a Small World" beware! You may get this little ditty of a song stuck in your head, all day long. It is so addictive, I hesitated to look it up for this thread, because I didn't want it living in my head all week.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Poppy, I think this one would be in the dictionary under the heading of ear worm. It's a nice song and I like the harmonies but man does it get stuck in my brain!


----------



## 5S8Zh5

I woke up with this worm-in-the-head.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Lol. yeah that one's gotten stuck in my head several times. I even used to have that single.


----------



## xxo




----------



## bykfixer

After listening to Led Zeppelin Song Remains the Same yesterday a tune called "the Rain Song" is stuck in my head. 
That's not a bad thing.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Listening to the radio on the way to work yesterday when I stumbled across another oldie that I haven't heard in years and really enjoyed hearing again. Here's a nice cover of The Seekers "i'll Never Find Another You." It's been stuck in my head all day and I'm not complaining.


----------



## Charlie Hustle

John Mellencamp - Chasing Rainbows


----------



## raggie33

this artist has such range


----------



## SCEMan

After watching the Beatles "Get Back" documentary; The Long And Winding Road.
I never realized it took so many tries to get the final cut.


----------



## Splitrail

I get rid of them by handing them off to someone else.
Usually my wife.


----------



## bykfixer

Woke up this morning with a song by the Kinks stuck in my head called Celluloid Heroes. I think it's the live version from a show they did around 1979.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Woke up this morning got myself a song -


----------



## bykfixer

Best song AC/DC ever did in my view. 
Ride On……


----------



## Monolith Loyalist

Dvorak's Cello Concerto, it's an utter earworm. despite it being far from my favorite cello cto (that's probably Khachaturian's) once I'm reminded of it, it's stuck there for days. Jacqueline du Pré really tore it up.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I heard this oldie on the radio yesterday and it was stuck in my head all day.


----------



## Poppy

@PhotonWrangler
I kept messing up the words, but sang it and smiled all the way through.

I hope I don't get that worm in my ear tonight when I am trying to go to sleep!


----------



## raggie33




----------



## PhotonWrangler

I saw a story about a kangaroo yesterday and this oldie popped into my head and got stuck there for the rest of the day.


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> @PhotonWrangler
> I kept messing up the words, but sang it and smiled all the way through.
> 
> I hope I don't get that worm in my ear tonight when I am trying to go to sleep!


It's good one to get stuck in your head though.


----------



## Poppy

Yesterday, my daughter stated that it was sooooo relaxing crocheting "Sitting on a dock by the bay" hearing the waves crash in, and the seagulls overhead, while the kids were crabbing with friends.

Ofcourse, I had to tell here that there was as song with that title. She never heard it.

Lyrics

Sittin' in the mornin' sun
I'll be sittin' when the evenin' comes
Watching the ships roll in
Then I watch 'em roll away again, yeah… Full lyrics
Source: LyricFind


----------



## xxo




----------



## bykfixer

Ugh!!


----------



## xxo




----------



## xxo




----------



## bykfixer

Good one double x.

Woke with this one in my melon this morning

Rush, Manhatten Project


----------



## hsa

If I listen to this one time it will be with me for a week. If you like this kind of thing. Audio is terrible on this video though.


----------



## xxo




----------



## Dave_H

PhotonWrangler said:


> I saw a story about a kangaroo yesterday and this oldie popped into my head and got stuck there for the rest of the day.



Wasn't there a version of this that went "Tan 'me hide when I'm dead, Fred"?

Dave


----------



## Dave_H

Besides a bunch of well-known oldies, some that stick in my head are more recent and probably unheard of by most out there. e.g. "Hallucinating Beauty" by Kate Havnevik (Schiller music). Strangest lyrics I have not really figured out despite hearing it dozens of times.

Dave


----------



## pnwoutdoors

From a now-defunct car dealership in south Los Angeles, ~50+ years ago:

"_Dial, Dial, Dial Chevrolet_​_Two blocks off the Santa Ana Freeway_​_11980 East Firestone_​_Dial Chevrolet!_"​​
No idea why I still remember that darned thing. Must be genetic.


----------



## bykfixer

If you have Libbys Libbys Libbys on the label label label
You will like it like it like on your table table table...


----------



## knucklegary

"My bologna has a first name" Oscar Mayer...
I never ate another slice after that jingle


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Dave_H said:


> Wasn't there a version of this that went "Tan 'me hide when I'm dead, Fred"?
> 
> Dave


Yes, that's the last verse. "...so we tanned his hide when he died, Clyde, and that's it hangin' on the shed."


----------



## PhotonWrangler

knucklegary said:


> "My bologna has a first name" Oscar Mayer...
> I never ate another slice after that jingle


Choo Choo Charlie was an en-gin-eer...."


----------



## bykfixer

Mike Post was a theme song master.

So was Lalo Shiffren



Or how about Charlie Brown music fame Vince Guarladi and his band doing Ode to Billy Joe?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

This was the background for an old Alka-Seltzer campaign that got stuck in my head the other day. Not sure if it was in the commercial first or as a top 40 record first, but it's catchy.


----------



## Dave_H

I recall Mission Impossible (original series) theme by Lalo Schifrin well, can still "play" some of it in my head. At one time we had all the MI music on LP.

Dave


----------



## Dave_H

I don't suppose anyone recalls "(Aqua) Barbie Girl", came as sample track on a cheap MP3 player I picked up some time ago. Other track was Carpenters "Close to You". When I think of listening to the first one, I lie down until the feeling goes away 

Dave


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Dave_H said:


> ... At one time we had all the MI music on LP.
> 
> Dave


Yep, I had M.I. and Man from Uncle LPs. Great soundtracks.


----------



## xxo




----------



## bykfixer

Wlliam Shatner tunes are cool.


----------



## xxo

bykfixer said:


> Wlliam Shatner tunes are cool.


I like Shatner's version of that song better than Pulp's original (too slow).


----------



## bykfixer

I just like visualizing a sweaty James T Kirk on stage behind a microphone doing his best Frank Sinatra meets Snoop Dog.

Or pehaps TJ Hooker?....


----------



## Olumin




----------



## flashflood

Got this one stuck in my head for like a month.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

flashflood said:


> Got this one stuck in my head for like a month.



Oh yeah, that's a definite ear worm. I never realized how synth-heavy that was until hearing it again just now. Classic stuff.


----------



## xxo




----------



## bykfixer

I saw these idiots in Richmond Va when Foghat was the opening act. They were so wasted they didn't finish the show. Back then firecrackers and lighting hairspray were popular and when they left the stage we got the heck out of there fast. Folks were in rage mode.


This was a skateland fast skate song and man we got energized when this one played through those Bose 901's


----------



## aznsx

bykfixer said:


> I saw these idiots in Richmond Va when Foghat was the opening act. They were so wasted they didn't finish the show. Back then firecrackers and lighting hairspray were popular and when they left the stage we got the heck out of there fast. Folks were in rage mode.
> 
> 
> This was a skateland fast skate song and man we got energized when this one played through those Bose 901's



I shared an apt. (in RVA [Henrico]) with a guy in my younger days, (who I'd gone to sparky school with, and we'd then both worked at TI at the same time, and were then both working for the same company on Hull St. in SS) We used a setup of his which I think I'd recommended to him. 4x901s driven by an 1801. Those things would practically knock the sheetrock off the studs of the wall behind them. The mid-range punch was just amazing.


----------



## flashflood

PhotonWrangler said:


> Oh yeah, that's a definite ear worm. I never realized how synth-heavy that was until hearing it again just now. Classic stuff.



I like it when synthesizers are used unapologetically to make sounds that only they can make, as opposed to imitating horns or drums or whatever. We already have horns and drums.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

flashflood said:


> I like it when synthesizers are used unapologetically to make sounds that only they can make, as opposed to imitating horns or drums or whatever. We already have horns and drums.


Yes, and besides, those 80s synth "horns" just don't sound right.


----------



## Splitrail

one of my favorite shows........................and tunes!


----------



## bykfixer

Here's one I always turn up the volume for.
Smithereeens. Strangers when we meet.
Another song with a tamborine and organ.









Not My Memory — The Unknowns | Last.fm


Read about Not My Memory from The Unknowns's Dream Sequence and see the artwork, lyrics and similar artists.




www.last.fm




Another one I turn up the volume for

Edit

Truth if you really think about it. We really are just taller children at times.


----------



## bykfixer

Here's one I heard on a radio station while heading to the beach to get a girl out of my head. It was about the girl, dammit!!!
It was one of those deals where I wanted to be friends but she wanted to be more. Her eyes cut through me like diamonds on glass and one day that was that. We busted up so I split town for a week. When I returned home she had left 49 or so messages on my answering machine but it was too late.
Anyway it's a song that does not remind of the dame, but of a time when I just needed to clear my head of a load that life had dumped onto me at a time and it led to a profound change for the better.
White Ladder is a great album by the way.


----------



## xxo




----------



## PhotonWrangler

An old novelty tune from the UK...


----------



## bykfixer

Speaking of UK





These guys helped change the face of rock and roll from same ole same ole to something more energetic. Iggy & the Stooges, Joy Division and others also played a role but the Sex Pistols stood out from the rest.


And your basic throwback rockabilly number by Rev Horton Heat.
Rockabilly was the original punk rock.


----------



## bykfixer

I used to like it when this one

got stuck in my head. 
Squeeze hits of the year


----------



## PhotonWrangler

bykfixer said:


> I used to like it when this one
> 
> got stuck in my head.
> Squeeze hits of the year



Interesting. Visually it has a 1980s Charlex look to it.


----------



## bykfixer

I was watching Hill Street Blues when they mentioned the play "cosi-fon-tuti" and I thought "wait a second, Squeeze did a bit of a spoof with the album "cosi-fon-tuti-fruity"....'hits of the year' was a favorite in my circles back then but I was the only one in my crowd who knew what album it was on.


----------



## SCEMan

The background tune from my Grandson's Wii game. Kinda sounds like a Steely Dan's FM.


----------



## desert.snake

I remember once I saw it on TV a long time ago, the melody was very memorable, but I found out what it was only about 20 years later, when I saw it on the Internet - 
Bonnie Tyler - Holding Out For A Hero


----------



## Dave_H

"Walk and Talk like Angels" by Toni Childs, 1988. Anita Skorgan (who I had not heard of prior) came up with a somewhat twangy version.

Dave


----------



## xxo




----------



## Dave_H

I am not particularly a dance-music enthusiast but I have found some that I like (such as Little Boots, "Satellite" and others).

A rather haunting song is from Rufus (du Sol) (they're Australian) "New Sky", especially a part just before the 3-minute point.

Dave


----------



## xxo




----------



## bykfixer

I bought a double cd a while back called "ultimate 90's" that had that song on it. It had what would have been called 'altrrnative' music like New Order 1963, Peter something or other a great song called "cuts you up", and a bunch of other borderline dance music.


----------



## xxo

bykfixer said:


> I bought a double cd a while back called "ultimate 90's" that had that song on it. It had what would have been called 'altrrnative' music like New Order 1963, Peter something or other a great song called "cuts you up", and a bunch of other borderline dance music.


I remember that one, though I haven't heard it in ages.

Some more dance music from back then to get stuck in your head -


----------



## xxo




----------



## bykfixer

Another one that the live performance was great too


----------



## xxo

Another dance tune to get stuck in your head -


----------



## knucklegary

RIP Dino Danelli


----------



## bykfixer

"Groooovin....on a Sunday...afternoon" definitely gets stuck in my head.





How 'bout some rock and roll?

Or...


Very influential rock and roll band


----------

